# facegen 3.1 for Mac?



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is anything similar to Facegen 3.1 which runs on OSX? I'd like to use the photograph->digital model aspect of the program but unfortunately it is a Windows only program.

Cheer
Yardarm51


----------

